# Engineer Visa Requirement.



## umair2k6 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, 
I have done PGD from London and BS in Computer Science from Pakistan. I am in Dubai and came to know that degree attestation is required for Engineer visa. I have sent my documents back to Pakistan but it seems it'll take some time. I also haven't received my PGD certificate from UK which I was supposed to get last week. Is there any other way that I can get an engineers visa? My job offer requires me to travel different countries like Oman, Qatar, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia. Please help me out on this matter.
Many thanks.


----------

